# Drag Racing 1-07-07!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got HORSEPOWER? :slimer:

Bigmax will give details!

http://track21houston.com/index.php

Lets have a good showing. First impressions are everything and we need to sell our product!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just realized I havent seen Biggys car with the new batteries, not have I yet to see ACs Rail run either! Troy must have his car broken in by now, Ill bet Michaels is ready and I know Davids BoLinkster is flat out dialed, but worries me is....


The LandCrusher!!!!!

New dude picks up a sweet Walburn from the Madman, and stays fairly quiet. 

Sleeper?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Should I say more!*

*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!!

10:00 A.M. till.........

Come Early if you want to set up some and shake hands.

Track 21 
4815 Hwy 6 North 
Houston, Texas 77084

Located on Hwy 6 between West Little York and 
Clay Road. 







*


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks Gary for the props! I will be using the new motor, the one you got from Trinity. I hope it is still dialed. We will see.
I have the starting light. I will bring it Sunday!!!


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't worry about me, YET!!!!

I have been busy with other stuff. Mainly working on my dang Landcruiser. Evertime I work on something, I find more stuff to fix. I love that thing, but it's a continual work in progress. I guess you can't expect much from a stock 27 year old motor, tranny and transfer case. 

I'm still debating on going LiPo and brushless in that baby, but the cheap route will be to just throx in a new bruched motor and run her. 

I don't know if I can make it to San Antonio. I may have to do some work over the weekend in Austin, and I need more paychecks to buy more RC stuff, so my priorities are in order.

L8'r
Chris


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Owning a 'Classic' is great (??)*



Landcruiser said:


> Don't worry about me, YET!!!!
> 
> I have been busy with other stuff. Mainly working on my dang Landcruiser. Evertime I work on something, I find more stuff to fix. I love that thing, but it's a continual work in progress. I guess you can't expect much from a stock 27 year old motor, tranny and transfer case.
> 
> ...


Hey Landcruiser,

I plan on having the rail there. Over the break I put together a "Sportsman" config I want to try out. 9x2 Orion Rev2, 6cell pack, CF electronics tray using the DT Pro8 ESC I had in the bracket truck. The concept is to get everything interchangeable and modular so I can go from SA/SAMDRL/Litespeed "Pro" configuration to H-town "Sportsman" configuration with less than one hour changeover. Like having two rails in one...

All the work on the 1:1 will be worth it. Landcruiser is a classic keeper!

O.K. on the BL and LiPo idea. I'm looking hard at the Mamba Max BL and Controller. I like the idea of the USB port and software interface application for setting up the ESC. If they have done it right, it will be expandable for future needs. I'll probably try a hardcase LiPo first before going the softside route. The hardcase seems to have like no safety related issues, and SAMDRL let D3 run bracket using his hardcase LiPo. Decision point for choosing a BL over a brushless will come fairly soon, like whether to buy a complete 2magnet NEO motor from RAE (roughtly $169.00), or just go the BL route at MSRP $250 (which means it should come in at $$ comparable to the RAE NEO).

I'm getting a little off thread here. How about a Drag Tech discussion on: 1) BL vs. Brushed attributes and shortfalls, and 2) LiPo's safety and technology issues as they affect HAMDRL?

So, see you alls Sunday.
//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*LiPo's.......*

Hey AC. I'm not sure if you've seen Kevin's itty bitty homebuilt carbon fiber mini dragster. He's our resident LiPo expert. He should break into the 1 second barrier this weekend. If you have any questions, you definately need to talk to him. He is finally starting to get his program going in the right direction. Programming is very tricky. At some point, things ended up actually going backwards.....literally! Enough power, yet not too much, is a very tricky balance. Kevin has enough experience under his belt now to hand out that vital information. Plus, that car of his just rocks! I video taped 4 of his runs last weekend. The last 2 were at the top end. It's just a blur. He actually extended the car about 2 inches. It might be about 14 inches long now!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Did someone say "race"?*

Hey kids. The advent of your new race location looks very promising. SAMDRL will be involved with a display on January 27th, so we will not be racing that Saturday. I'd like, with HAMDRL's permission, to drag the timing trailer down to H-town on Sunday, January 28th, if all goes well this Sunday with your first expedition at the new facility, and perhaps bring a few of our freinds for some friendly Texas racing. Let me know what y'all think. We can do it up big!

Kip


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

You definitly get a YES vote here!!!
Look forward to it!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'll Second that one!!!!*

I will email the manager very soon and tell him to set us up for a crowd.

To show the Houston bunch what a real dragstrip with timing tree and system wi be like is just what we need! When everyone around here wakes up and reads your post Slash, The ground will be shaking big time!!!

YOU ROCK DUDE!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I think its an AWESOME idea! I saw bring it! I personally am not sure if I'm going to be able to make the race, but Biggie is totally right - for those that have not made the trip to SA, we need to show what it is like.

If all is a go, then everyone involved here will really need to do their part to promote this. The more people show and see how this is run with a timing system the more they will be apt to join up and start generating the interest to R/C Drag race! Awesome promotional tool!

GIT R DUN!!!

PD2


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Idea!*

Hey Slash,
What a great way to launch interest in RC drag racing for HAMDRL and for the Houston area. You know I'll be there to help and to race.
We'll have an opportunity to validate the site for suitability Sunday the 7th. Things we'll look for are:
1) condition of run site
2) condition and length of shut down
3) available pit area
4) traffic flow into, around and (we hope NOT) through the site
5) suitablilty for use of a 'return road'
6) obstacles - light poles, curbing, etc.

I haven't seen the site, but will Sunday. BigMax is your POC for specific questions you may have right now. I don't know if there are any power drops, so you'll probably need to pack your generator for sure.

We in Houston and HAMDRL look forward to this with great excitement!
//AC//


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

That's it, we need t-shirts and stickers for the crowds. Has HAMDRL got a logo yet?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Hey kids. The advent of your new race location looks very promising. SAMDRL will be involved with a display on January 27th, so we will not be racing that Saturday. I'd like, with HAMDRL's permission, to drag the timing trailer down to H-town on Sunday, January 28th, if all goes well this Sunday with your first expedition at the new facility, and perhaps bring a few of our freinds for some friendly Texas racing. Let me know what y'all think. We can do it up big!
> 
> Kip


YES!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Landcruiser said:


> That's it, we need t-shirts and stickers for the crowds. Has HAMDRL got a logo yet?


Sorta, kinda! Its my avatar right now but that design isnt etched in stone. And I want T-Shirts and stickers!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Promotion x infinity*



Gary said:


> Sorta, kinda! Its my avatar right now but that design isnt etched in stone. And I want T-Shirts and stickers!


So, maybe instead of using that $5/TNT toward a timing system, we could invest in T-shirts and stickers to get our word out? Like maybe draw folks in that way to get HAMDRL up and running as a going concern?
Just a thought
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> So, maybe instead of using that $5/TNT toward a timing system, we could invest in T-shirts and stickers to get our word out? Like maybe draw folks in that way to get HAMDRL up and running as a going concern?
> Just a thought
> //AC//


We could do that! We need to be thinking about barrier boards and stuff like that also.

I better get my car back togther and get it set up for tomarrow. I have a feeling I may be getting smoked if I dont nail the set up down. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Paul has an idea for our drag racing fix when its raining or its 120 deg.F outisde. I like it!

http://www.hsarc.net/index.php?name=MDForum&file=viewforum&f=4&sid=1908f584e2361952aa7a88cf78ee63df

http://www.shopatron.com/product/product_id=PAR00582K/137.0.6083.7579.18012.0.0

http://www.shopatron.com/index/137.0.6083.7579.18006.0.0


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I moved everything forward and I sure hope my car quits blowing over.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Paul has an idea for our drag racing fix when its raining or its 120 deg.F outisde. I like it!
> 
> http://www.hsarc.net/index.php?name=MDForum&file=viewforum&f=4&sid=1908f584e2361952aa7a88cf78ee63df
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy! And if you have not noticed, RC Drags now has a Slot Car Drag section too! Several of the regular RC Drag racers there also run Slot Car drags in the "off season" or when they are rained out. The HSARC has a track setup - grant it, I don't think its a full 1/4 mile scale, but, they have a timing system, light setup and have been wanting more people to come out and race that are interested.

Just so you know, aside from the car, they do rent the controllers so you do not have to buy those right off and then they use Kofords and foams for the cars as well - very similar to RC Drags.

Great idea Biffster!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pics from today!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The camera doesnt flatter the track surface much, but it is ALOT better than the last spot.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

few more


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax, you nailed this one down bro! The location is perfect and we have a great foundation to work with. A patch here and there and some sugar water and I belive we have a really good spot to race on!

Man, could yall belive how many people stopped to watch? Motorcycle guy I think was more pumped about these cars than we were! LMAO! What a great guy! His enthusiasm <sp> had me fired up and we need more guys like him in this hobby.

What a great location to promote RC!! And not just Drag Racing. We can run Touring cars there, M18s or whatever!

We need to talk more about our next steps making ready for Slash and the crew on the 28th! What do yall think?


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Excellent Location for Exposure*

Yea, for me the best part of today was the drop-ins we got. HWY 6 is a high-traffic area. The location works well for promoting RC drag racing as a sport. Many of the passers-by commented that they didn't realize there was RC drag racing. Cool beans. Good job finding HAMDRL a site Biggie!

Track layout runs E-W. Surface is smooth with very little in the way of cracks. Shutdown is O.K.; about the same as Litespeed. We will need the catch net-curbing at the far end. There is some upgrade to the surface. I will go back tomorrow with an analog pitch gauge and provide an angle figure.

Slash, can you spot your timing trailer 90 degrees to the staging area and still start a race? Doing that will gain us valuable shut down length. You'll need generator power for the timing system. There are no 115vac drops nearby.

There were some big rig trailers parked that precluded us selecting the optimal lanes we wanted to use. They were parked in front of and obstructing *NO TRUCK PARKING* signs. Go figure. That's a variable. However, there are three (3) seperate lanes to set up on, so it may be a non-issue.

Fast food locations are on site ensuring adequate race chow and CLEAN restrooms. Shopping for the spouses is close so they won't get bored.

Bottom Line - it's not ideal; but it will work. Like Biff says, "We'll make it work".

Thanks to Biff, BigMax, D3 and Troy and Michael for showing up today.
//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*A-go......*

Hey guys. Way to go. Sounds like a productive day of play! Locating the trailer off to the side won't be a problem. We'll put the trailer along side the track (preferably on a side that is not blocking view of our activity!) and relocate the scoring equipment outside of the trailer under a tent. That way, we can see the entire track and verify that it is clear of cars and bodies. We'll bring safety cones to help mark off a safety boundary, with racing pennants to serve as caution tape and to provide a little racing atmosphere. We'll also bring the portable version of the catch net, just in case, and there's always a "just in case"! Looking forward to it! This was mentioned to our racers during our rainout yesterday and they are ready for a road trip. Hope the parking lot is big enough! I'll be posting this on our website very soon. Just wanted to make sure everything worked out and it looks like it did! By the way, what is the address of this location?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Biggie....YOU ROCK DUDE!!!! Great find. We had more people stop today than all other places combined. A great run is exciting, but the mid course 360's were 2 Cool!! Spectators liked them as well!

Back to business: we collected the first $15 for HAMDRL!! Spreadsheet will be sent out soon.
I will get an account set set up later, when time and necessity allows. PayPal as well. In the meantime, if you wish to use PayPal for T&T Fee, Race fees or general donations pm me with your email and I will send you a request for money.

Can't wait for the SAMDRL Invasion!!!!
January 28th.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Address follows-*



slash said:


> Hey guys. Way to go. Sounds like a productive day of play! Locating the trailer off to the side won't be a problem. We'll put the trailer along side the track (preferably on a side that is not blocking view of our activity!) and relocate the scoring equipment outside of the trailer under a tent. That way, we can see the entire track and verify that it is clear of cars and bodies. We'll bring safety cones to help mark off a safety boundary, with racing pennants to serve as caution tape and to provide a little racing atmosphere. We'll also bring the portable version of the catch net, just in case, and there's always a "just in case"! Looking forward to it! This was mentioned to our racers during our rainout yesterday and they are ready for a road trip. Hope the parking lot is big enough! I'll be posting this on our website very soon. Just wanted to make sure everything worked out and it looks like it did! By the way, what is the address of this location?


Hey Slash,

4815 Hwy 6 North
Houston, TX 77084
ph. 281.200.2600

Coming FROM SA East on I-10, turn north after exit the Hwy 6 offramp. E.G., turn left UNDER I-10 and proceed north. You'll travel through a reservoir/floodplain, then begin encountering commercial sites on either side of Hwy6. Track 21 will be on your left b/w Clay Rd to the south and West Little York Rd to the north. You can't miss it, buddy. It's the only open, unused asphalt/concrete area for miles and miles...:smile:

www.track21houston.com

//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Good Deal...*

Thanks AC. What's the verdict on traction compound? Will they allow soda or Lane Choice?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*heh heh*

WHAT A DAY!!!! Sunshine, Sunshine, Sunshine!!! I will have to remember a cap or hat next time. Wife keeps telling me my face is red??? Yes honey, I've been out all day showing homes. ....... Some side boards and a catch net or something simular. Some Cones & Ribbon to mark our area and Come on SAMDRL!!! WE BE READY!!!!

David, Donations, What a noval idea!

Thanks to BK for it's clean restroom!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

I will ask the management to let us do some spraying of instant traction stuff. One run is all you will get with a Kolford treatment.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Good Deal...*

Cool deal Big Max. Let me know what they say.

Kip


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I will ask the management to let us do some spraying of instant traction stuff. One run is all you will get with a Kolford treatment.


Yesterday I was surfing for some asphalt sealant/traction compound. I found some stuff but its pretty high. My guess is roughly $450 to cover a 20x132" area. Ill look around some more today after traffic court.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like this stuff.

http://www.pavepatch.com/


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

HEY AC 
Is there room for two trailers? If I'm racing in Houston, I might as well go all out.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Nitro Bandit said:


> HEY AC
> Is there room for two trailers? If I'm racing in Houston, I might as well go all out.


Bring it.:cheers:


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy Racers,

Just figured out why y'all like this location so much. I noticed the soccer store in the background and then it hit me, the liquor store :brew: is what brought y'all to this spot :biggrin:.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

chicken said:


> Howdy Racers,
> 
> Just figured out why y'all like this location so much. I noticed the soccer store in the background and then it hit me, the liquor store :brew: is what brought y'all to this spot :biggrin:.


Funny you mention that bro! I was thinking the same thing. lol Theres alot of good looking places to eat also. The location is awsome. I bet 30 cars stopped to watch us and we talked to maybe 20 guys who were interested in getting into RC. I see alot of pontential for this site and not only for Drag Raging. We could build some jumps and do offroad demos. Or actually race Touring Cars. I bet the big hit would be 1/18th scale.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got your vioce mail Biggy! Ill look into it. The price is right.


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

where are yall at?


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Wanna race??????*

Hey Nitro Bandit, you wanna race to H-town? We'll line'um up, trailers and all, at Trainer Hale Road and drop the flag. First to H-town wins. Loser has to run his Top Fueler with no Koford 1st round!:spineyes: From the looks of things, that Area 21 parking lot has tons of room. Here's the directios:
http://www.track21houston.com/form.php
Print them out so you don't get lost, after I leave you in the dust! Plenty of food (and drinks! Don't tell Henry!). Gonna be a big ole time, that's for sure! Got some nice trophies for the event. Darron and Dean are probably coming (another trailer), amongst others. Gonna be a time, for sure! Took off Monday so I can rest and look and my first place winning trophy from Houston! Don't worry, second and third place trophies look nice, too!:rotfl:

Kip


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Far Out!!!!*

*Come Early if you want to set up some and shake hands.

Track 21 
4815 Hwy 6 North 
Houston, Texas 77084

Located on Hwy 6 between West Little York and 
Clay Road. *









My number if anyone gets lost 713-724-4200


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Try this too.*

http://maps.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X3oDMTExNmIycG51BF9TAzI3MTYxNDkEc2VjA2ZwLWJ1dHRvbgRzbGsDbGluaw--#q1=4815%20Hwy%206%20North%20,%20Houston%20,%20Texas&trf=0&mvt=m&lon=-95.650921&lat=29.823221&mag=6


----------



## Nitro Bandit (Sep 21, 2006)

*Your ON*

OK Slash your on. Loser races with no koford on the T/F 1st round. 
There's just one thing I didn't mention, I'll be going up the day before.
Looks like I'll win this one. :birthday2 Just kidding. What time does the racing start? and what is the entry fee? and what time are you leaving for H-Town? Maybe we can stop a Scholes for breakfast.


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nitro Bandit said:


> OK Slash your on. Loser races with no koford on the T/F 1st round.
> There's just one thing I didn't mention, I'll be going up the day before.
> Looks like I'll win this one. :birthday2 Just kidding. What time does the racing start? and what is the entry fee? and what time are you leaving for H-Town? Maybe we can stop a Scholes for breakfast.


Aw shucks, and I was planning on flagging the winner at the Harris County line on I-10E (it was j/k officer, really...). You both drive Fords and pull trailers - it would have been close. We all look forward to you alls safe arrival.
//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*This is the question.*



Nitro Bandit said:


> What time does the racing start? and what is the entry fee? and what time are you leaving for H-Town? Maybe we can stop a Scholes for breakfast.


Our normal time to get there is 10:00 A.M. , With you all heading this way we can still get there and set up for a 12:00 qualifying. Anyone else have an thought on this? Does anyone want to start earlier?

I'm counting the days till the Tree is up and Lights are blinking! AND IT'S NOT EVEN CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Support for SAMDRL*



Bigmax said:


> Our normal time to get there is 10:00 A.M. , With you all heading this way we can still get there and set up for a 12:00 qualifying. Anyone else have an thought on this? Does anyone want to start earlier?
> 
> I'm counting the days till the Tree is up and Lights are blinking! AND IT'S NOT EVEN CHRISTMAS!!!!!


Hey Biggie and all,
Slash has back-planned for early arrival at the HAMDRL site with a 10:00 A.M. practice launch time. He has asked that we as HAMDRL pre-prep the site by marking off sensor locs with masking tape. We can do this on Saturday afternoon, or pre-dawn Sunday. He has also asked that we provide an assist in track prep, set-up and tear-down. All too easy for us as to show as welcome hospitality as fellow Tejas and RC drag racers. He is bringing a leaf blower. I'll have mine too as well as a shop broom.

With my current computer situation, I can't print. Can one of you put together a flyer I can distribute to LHS prior to the event? I am sure the LHS will support HAMDRL in its efforts to promote the sport of RC drag racing. After all, it will mean more customers and more $$ for the LHS. If I can get a flyer in hand by early or mid next week, I'll get them out. We can also post the flyer to ******** for sure.

BTW-let me know who I can mail Slash's attachment to that shows how and where to mark sensors and how the track should be laid out. Like I said, I can't print out.

//AC//


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sounds Great!*

I am there early due to SA's, Slash and Moo making the trip, setting up their tree and showing us the support that they have been doing since the first day we started talking about dreag racing. Top Knotch in my book!

AC, how are you at flyer design? You build, email it to me and I will print and copy. How's that sound? Shoot the sensor layout to me too. Like PD says Git-r-dun!

Right now my only concern is that the front coming thru doesn't shut down my internet. GOT TO HAVE MY 2COOL/RCFILES/RCDRAGS/ETC,ETC,ETC........!!!!!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Early Bird, Baby !!!!!!!*

Hey Nitro Bandit. We were planning on leaving quite early as it takes about 4 hours to get everything setup and running. Track will open at 10:00 for test & tune, qualifying will start around noon. 1st round of eliminations will start around 1:30. We'll need to be there by 6 or so. That makes pull out time around 3:00 am. I asked HAMDRL for any assistance they can lend in marking off the track sensor locations and in cleaning the race surface. They gracious accepted the request. I love those guys!:birthday2 We'll mark the entry fee at 10 bucks, a 50/50 split, with $5 from every entrant going to the HAMDRL trust fund. What time does Scholes open on Sunday?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can be there earlier than 6 if need be.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Whew!!!*

6:00 in the morning? I will do what I can to make yall happy. 6:00 in the morning??? Someone please have the coffee on!!!!!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Pasties*



Gary said:


> I can be there earlier than 6 if need be.


Hey Biff and Biggie,
Lets put down the pasties Sat afternoon. Maybe we can shoo away the big rigs at the same time. Then, come Sun morn all left to do is sweep the track. What think?

Hey Slash, Give me a call on your cell when you and Moo get to Columbus. HAMDRL wouldn't want you arriving without a reception committee. 

Hey All, Should HAMDRL promote this as an "Exhibition Event" instead of a 'Come one-come all' affair? Setting up timing in a new city with a new venue is plenty nuff challenge. b/w the gang from SA and the H-town group, there should be enough traction action for any and all drop-ins/passersby/spectators. Let me know before I craft a draft flyer to Biggie. Hey, this is H-town. We could end up with about a thousand electric and nitro monster trucks that would take us until Tuesday to run off in bracket. What think?
//AC//


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey Biff and Biggie,
> Lets put down the pasties Sat afternoon. Maybe we can shoo away the big rigs at the same time. Then, come Sun morn all left to do is sweep the track. What think?
> 
> Hey Slash, Give me a call on your cell when you and Moo get to Columbus. HAMDRL wouldn't want you arriving without a reception committee.
> ...


I work practically around the corner, if Im working, and can be there around 1:00.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

AHR43 said:


> Hey All, Should HAMDRL promote this as an "Exhibition Event" instead of a 'Come one-come all' affair? Setting up timing in a new city with a new venue is plenty nuff challenge. b/w the gang from SA and the H-town group, there should be enough traction action for any and all drop-ins/passersby/spectators. Let me know before I craft a draft flyer to Biggie. Hey, this is H-town. We could end up with about a thousand electric and nitro monster trucks that would take us until Tuesday to run off in bracket. What think?
> //AC//


Id call it the very first race!  I would like to see as many people show up as possible regardless of what they bring.

One of you guys want to start a new thread???


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Get'um All Out There!!!!!*

Hey AC. I say tell everybody. Each round of qualifying and eliminations usually takes 30 minutes. Even if a hundred cars showed up, the first round would be the toughest. After that, you've just knocked it down by half. We used to run over 40 cars every weekend way back in the day, with seperate classes for electric and gas in bracket. With my lack of knowledge back then and the new-ness of all the drivers, we still got things done pretty quickly. I say promote this with all the hobby stores and race tracks you can. Bracket is bracket. Anything goes (no rocket cars, please!) If someone has a question about a specific car, they can email me ([email protected]). That way, you can introduce those that might not ever consider trying RC drag racing. Don't cut yourself short on this one. I think this will be a pivotal/critical point for HAMDRL!

Kip


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Don't cut yourself short on this one. I think this will be a pivotal/critical point for HAMDRL!
> 
> Kip


A agree a 100%!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Funny....*

Me,too!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*What about this??????*

Here's a test. Just threw something together. Don't know if it'll show up on the forum. I haven't really posted many images here. Let me know. It's just a .jpg file

Kip


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Howdy Racers,

NICE job slash. Looks like us H-town guys may want to work on a logo. The Alamo guys have one that puts ours to shame .


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Thanks, Chicken!*

Thanks Chicken! That's our latest logo. The one below was the one that kicked things off. It still appears all over the place! Can't kill it!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

AWESOME job on the logo for sure slash! I'd say that we run with that for now! Easy enough to print off and distribute. GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Looking Good!*

I highlighted and printed picture with a 120% increase and it pretty much filled the page. Color would be awesome but will B&W be ok?

Stay worm and dry my brothers and sisters.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*How's the print???*

Hey Big Max. Does it print out okay? I was a little worried about the text at the bottom of the page. Also, did I leave anything out? Like I said, I just threw it together and didn't really thing about what I was doing! Let me know! If you want, I can email you the original file.

Kip


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Outstanding Flyer*

Hey Kip,
Thanks! Its better than I could have put together in a week. I'd say its better to go forward with a good flyer now than the best flyer later.
If I could make a suggestion, run it by 'Spell Check'. 'Janury' looks strange to me.
I think we need to go with color to the LHS if we can. B/W just doesn't command the attention color does.
//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Doh!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Doh!:headknock My PC is too fancy. It produces cool graphics. It doesn't know how to spell check! That's what I get for buying it from the back of that Yugo last week! I'll adjust it! Thanks AC. It's always nice having fresh eyes looking!

Kip


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good Morning Slash, you're up early...*



slash said:


> Hey Big Max. Does it print out okay? I was a little worried about the text at the bottom of the page. Also, did I leave anything out? Like I said, I just threw it together and didn't really thing about what I was doing! Let me know! If you want, I can email you the original file.
> 
> Kip


Hey Kip,
If you have time, try an attachment retrans to my Hotmail Account. Like you posted in the quote, the bottom text isn't clear on the image I got. I tried forwarding the Email w/attachment to myself from RR to Hotmail. It's still hung up in my RR outbox.

I'll try posting it to both ******** in the flyer section and RC Drags in the HAMDRL Club forum.

Thanks again for the assist.
//AC//


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

Here we go! I also made a change to the text at the bottom of the page. Let me know!


Kip

P.S. - I'm posting this on our webpage. The letter graphics will look better and smoother in that format, I think. I'll post the link shortly.


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*...and here it is.*

http://www.sadragracing.com/index_files/Hamdrl%20Jan%2007.jpg

Not sure if it cleared up any of the edges, by give it a shot! I use the default Microsoft Photo Editor to print. I select File/Print. The print dialog box comes up. Select Allow distortion and also select Fit to page. You'll notice the small image of the picture at the bottom left corner. It should cover the entire page. There will still be a little border, but not as bad a default printing.

Kip


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*What's in a name ???????*

Hey, does anybody have a name for this event? I want to personalize the trophies and haven't heard of a name or anything. Do you want to use the TEXAS TWISTER POINTS SERIES? Let me know! Thanks!

Kip


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Wurx Fine!*

Printed good for me. I will have to print one in coor when I get home. Then find a place to copy it a few times. How many do you want AC?

Thanx Slash!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Anyone know the guys in Dallas??? Let's invite them as well! The more the merrier!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Very, very nice Slash!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh BTW Slash. I think I had you beat with the hair. LOL

25 years ago!


----------



## slash (Sep 18, 2006)

*Dallas has been notified.....*

Dallas Extreme electric racer, Anthony Genwright, has been notified. Ever seen a 1.6 second electric dragster? Hopefully he and his sidekick Willis will be able to make the trek, along with the other dozen or so Dallas bashers. They are a hoot! And boy can they drive!

Hey, here is some more news of interest. I'm currently in negotiations with NHRA to setup a display at the Houston and Dallas races this year. Three crummy days of having to hang out at a noisy race track. Anybody in? Thought so! I'll keep you informed as I get more information. Another great opportunity for HAMDRL!

Kip

P.S. - Nice locks, dude! The 80's were good! I just got a hair cut. Seems everytime I wiped my rear, the hair got in the way!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

slash said:


> Dallas Extreme electric racer, Anthony Genwright, has been notified. Ever seen a 1.6 second electric dragster? Hopefully he and his sidekick Willis will be able to make the trek, along with the other dozen or so Dallas bashers. They are a hoot! And boy can they drive!
> 
> Hey, here is some more news of interest. I'm currently in negotiations with NHRA to setup a display at the Houston and Dallas races this year. Three crummy days of having to hang out at a noisy race track. Anybody in? Thought so! I'll keep you informed as I get more information. Another great opportunity for HAMDRL!
> 
> ...


A chance to show off our RC cars at the Drag strip? Watch 8000 HP Nitro Burning Top Fuel Dragsters ripping up the strip?

Yea, I guess so! :doowapsta


----------

